# gt2860rs, gt2860r or gt2871r?



## Ugemi (Apr 26, 2006)

So getting to my 225 tt guattro a new turbo, aiming somewhere near 350->.
Want it to spool fast and pull to the redline. I was thinking about gt28rs but the guy at the shop told me that the r version is just as good and the price difference is 200 ish. Also if I want to have more power in future, I should go for 2871 which is capable for 400-> 
That would be interesting if I ever get to change the rods etc from the interior of the engine.. But should I go just for the 2860r and be happy with that? 
The main thing concerning me is that will the 2871 spool a lot slower? Do you have any experience on this?
Also getting new manifold obiously, new dp, either 2.5" or 3" and injectors+software.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: gt2860rs, gt2860r or gt2871r? (Ugemi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ugemi* »_So getting to my 225 tt guattro a new turbo, aiming somewhere near 350->.
Want it to spool fast and pull to the redline. I was thinking about gt28rs but the guy at the shop told me that the r version is just as good and the price difference is 200 ish. Also if I want to have more power in future, I should go for 2871 which is capable for 400-> 
That would be interesting if I ever get to change the rods etc from the interior of the engine.. But should I go just for the 2860r and be happy with that? 
The main thing concerning me is that will the 2871 spool a lot slower? Do you have any experience on this?
Also getting new manifold obiously, new dp, either 2.5" or 3" and injectors+software.

the 28r is not much bigger than the ko4 in which you already have. So that really isnt much of a choice since there is no reason to spent money on a turbo that my only get you another 10-20whp max.
The 28rs is a better choice iy you want a nice all around turbo that makes GOOD power and has excelent spool. Most see 20 psi within 3500-4000rpm depending on which turbine housing they get. This turbo has been seen to get anywhere from 290whp all the way up to 360whp (both fwd and higher one has water/meth injection).
The 2871r is probably the BEST choice since it will only take a few hundred rpms later to spool than the rs and will make more power per psi than the rs. If you are willing to give up a few hundred rpm's this turbo should stay in boost all the way to 7500 rpms. If you are concerned about rods then if you get the .63/.64 turbine you can just keep the psi lower around 18 or so and if you get the larger turbin .82/.86 you can run more psi since it spools later and has a more gentle torque curve (TORQUE BREAKS RODS NOT HP).
And if you do bigger most if to all companies give you a 3"dp because it flow more and is needed for these size turbos. Having a 2.5" or 2.75" catback is fine as long as you have the dp be 3".


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

well said...


----------



## Ugemi (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: gt2860rs, gt2860r or gt2871r? (cincyTT)*

That sounds weird. The guy I was talking about these said I wont know the difference between the rs and r model of the 2860 if no one tells me. Also the maps look pretty much the same in garrett pages. I was talking about the 2860 with bigger trim and ar ratio. The smaller one is obiously too small. Also one person told me that the 2671-r would be hard to get to work because the tt has too high compression ratio, is that total bs? I´ve newer heard of anything like that before and cant really see the problem..
http://www.turbobygarrett.com/...5.htm
vs.
http://www.turbobygarrett.com/...1.htm
Also, do you know how much torgue the APX engine can take? I´ve heard that 370hp is what most take out of it, but wheres the torque at the time? Around 400 Nm? Also, I´ve heard rumors of APX been stronger that BAM, is that bs too?








1 Nm = 0.737 lb-ft
so around 300 lb-ft?


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

listen to cincyTT he knows what he speaks of.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (sims159915)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sims159915* »_listen to cincyTT he knows what he speaks of.

thanks
First you would notice a huge difference between a 28r and a 28rs. THe only thing simular about them is their name. The rs would put out ~25hp @ the same psi if not more, depending on tunes.
But your only two REAL options are a gt28rs and a gt2871r unless you want to spend another $500+ for a hks variant. Plus you can get larger or smaller turbine housings that will change total hp and spool time. 
28rs .64 = really fast spool 
28rs .86 = 300-400 rpm slower spool but makes more hp and will hold it much longer
2871r .64 = about the same spool as the 28rs .86 but will have more hp but you need to run lower boost 18-20 untill you get stronger rods.
2871r .86 = another 300-400 more in spool but you can hold it till atleast 7500rpms (which you tuner can move your redline to) and will make more power than the .64 and be much safer on your rods. Some are running 22+ psi on this turbo and making 350whp and still have room for more hp.
hope this helps but if not keep asking ?'s


----------



## Ugemi (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

It´s been very helpfull, thx for the great info. If I take the last option, 2871r .86, will it spool before 3500? If not, then its a little too high.. It´s still in everyday use and want some power in the lover rpm:s too. I will get manual boost controller, so holding the boost lower wont be problem. How big job is the rod change anyways? How many hours will the change take? (getting more and more tempted







)


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Ugemi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ugemi* »_It´s been very helpfull, thx for the great info. If I take the last option, 2871r .86, will it spool before 3500? If not, then its a little too high.. It´s still in everyday use and want some power in the lover rpm:s too. I will get manual boost controller, so holding the boost lower wont be problem. How big job is the rod change anyways? How many hours will the change take? (getting more and more tempted







)

the only turbo that will spool that fast is the 28rs w/ a .64 But a 2871r will spool right before 4000 w/ a .64.
Just because you have a mbc it wont hold boost beyond the turbos capabilities. A mbc will make you get to spool faster but not hold it that much longer. What you need to do is check out the dyno thread at the top of the 1.8t section in tech forum. This should help you decide on a turbo size.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

your 225 is a 6 speed so spool shouldnt that big of a deal....our gears are so short...you could probably drive with a gt35r in there and it still be ok.....haha that would be cool..


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_your 225 is a 6 speed so spool shouldnt that big of a deal....our gears are so short...you could probably drive with a gt35r in there and it still be ok.....haha that would be cool..

i think the 6 speed gti guys say you have to shift either at 7k or 7.5k to stay in boost. 20psi hits right around 5k so that seems about right but then again i have a 5 speed.


----------



## Ugemi (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

Maybe I could stay on the boost area with gt35r, but I wanna have some power even vhen I´m cruising normally, so that I dont have to pull to the redline everytime.. Gonna have a chat with the guy doing my car and decide then. Will show you dyno papers and other info later








Still wanna know how much torque can it handle? Is 400Nm too much or too little?


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

CincyTT said it right. 
I have the GT2871 w/ .86.
i get good spool at about 3600. i figure i lost about 500-600rpms over the K04. if you're wanting quicker spool, get the .64. that's your safe bet, NOT the 28rs. 
we tuned my car to come on alittle later to help save the stock rods. torque down low is what hurts things. we are re-tuning for better low end now that the Pauter rods are in. doubt i'll see much more than the 303 wheel on my 91 gas here. 
100 octane will be another story.........


----------



## Ugemi (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

How muct torgue your getting now from the beast







Sound nice. 3600 is not that bad, I thought it would go even closer to the 4k...
Maybe the .64 would be the best thing and limit the power on the lower revs. And that should pull to 7krpm:s pretty fine. The 28rs might struggle doing that...


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (Ugemi)*

280-300 wheel tq, depending on octane. basically i lost 500rpms but gained 1500 up top. car pulls REALLY hard to 7k. in ALL gears








the .64 would be your happy alternative and still get u the hp you want.


----------



## texboy99 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

I'd get the disco potato
just so I could say 
I gots a Disco Potato!


----------



## brian_216 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: (texboy99)*

So could someone answer a newbie question for me? If I wanted to upgrade my turbo to a 2871r what else is needed to make it complete? Im thinking of buying the 42DD dp but will it adapt to the new turbo? do I need a different manifold? I already have an APR chip what do I do for software? What about the factory charge pipe off the turbo will it still work? Sorry for asking a million questions!


----------



## Ugemi (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (brian_216)*

You need new manifold and the dp probly wont fit either. If you change you turbo, you also need new injectors and a custom software, or one that supports the modifications. Also the chargepipe probly need altering







Correct me if Im wrong.


_Modified by Ugemi at 1:51 AM 2/23/2007_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Ugemi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ugemi* »_You need new manifold and the dp probly wont fit either. If you change you turbo, you also need new injectors and a custom software, or one that supports the modifications. Also the chargepipe probly need altering







Correct me if Im wrong.

pretty much, you can go with a atp manifold but you would need a custom dp to clear the haldex unit. Add on some new oil and coolent lines and like he said new couplers and maybe some pipe to connect to the stock ic piping. And last you would need fueling, and sw.


----------



## brian_216 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

kinda makes me wish the eliminator kit had more support and a better reputation.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (brian_216)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brian_216* »_kinda makes me wish the eliminator kit had more support and a better reputation.









they didnt make a turbine housing to fit the 225. Not as many cars to make it profitable i assume like the fwd's and longitude cars.


----------



## brian_216 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...VVWTK
I thought this was for the 225Q?
Edit- after further reading their manifold wont work with the 225Q


_Modified by brian_216 at 5:00 PM 2-18-2007_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (brian_216)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brian_216* »_http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...VVWTK
I thought this was for the 225Q?
Edit- after further reading their manifold wont work with the 225Q

_Modified by brian_216 at 5:00 PM 2-18-2007_

didnt know they made that, but then again i long quit looking at elimanaters. The 225 manifold should be able to flow enough for a 28rs without problem. THe atp manifold is to replace the crappy fwd ones that dont flow well at all. I just wonder who of you 225 guys are going to be the pioneer on this one







. g/l with that










_Modified by cincyTT at 10:03 AM 2-19-2007_


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_CincyTT said it right. 


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the only thing I would change in the line up is not go with a .86 2871R and rather go with the small 3071r, minimal trade offs on spool but more top end, a lot more.
However anything above the small 2871r (by small I mean .64) requires rods or you will be driving a ticking time bomb. You may say now "don't worry I will stay in lower boost and never go above 20-22psi" ... won't work trust me, you will keep on adding boost to satisfy your need for more power.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (chaugner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chaugner* »_
However anything above the small 2871r (by small I mean .64) requires rods or you will be driving a ticking time bomb. You may say now "don't worry I will stay in lower boost and never go above 20-22psi" ... won't work trust me, you will keep on adding boost to satisfy your need for more power.









thanks for the props, like you said time bomb and all it really takes is one torque spike to play peek-a-boo with a rod.


----------



## Mk4GLI Dark is Light (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

Hey whats up guys. Since you guys were talking about these turbos I had a question as well. I have the 28rs and I desired more power. I want to get the 2871r. Now if I bought this is there anything Im going to have to change or could I just swap it out and put the 2871r in?


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (Mk4GLI Dark is Light)*

Direct swap http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
how much boost you running now on the 28rs? If you do not exceed more then 20psi I would suggest keeping your 28rs since 
a) it has a slightly better power band
b) 2871r does not flow that much more air and 
c) you can just turn up the boost in yours of add race gas every once in a while - cheaper and easier then swapping in a turbo that is just slightly larger
if it were me I would go 3071r but then you have to start worrying about internals.


----------



## Mk4GLI Dark is Light (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: (chaugner)*

I set it at 20 psi and on a cold day it goes up to 5 to 7 psi more.
So you mean to tell me that I can put race gas whenever I want once in a while without setting it for race gas?


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (Mk4GLI Dark is Light)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk4GLI Dark is Light* »_ I set it at 20 psi and on a cold day it goes up to 5 to 7 psi more.
So you mean to tell me that I can put race gas whenever I want once in a while without setting it for race gas?

if you get 5-7 psi more on a cold day then you need an electronics boost controller first. Seems you are controlling with the N75. No matter what temperatures I get my boost is always consistant in heat or in the cold with an EBC.
Now race gas, with that you can just turn up the boost to lets say 25-28psi and get a lot of additional power. However on stock bottom end its questionable if you want to do that. The turbo is fairly small and with 25+psi it will have a huge torque peak in the early mid range. Bad for stock rods.
The next thing you can do with race gas is add timing using lemmiwinks. What I suggest first is raise the boost to 22psi for daily (once you have an ebc) that will give you a nice power increase and a 28rs needs some more boost to really shine. If you do get race gas you can turn it up to 25psi easily and even add a few degrees of timing, lets say 3-5 degrees. That will give you a LOT more power. Probably 30-40whp more.
As an example on my setup (3076r) I got 340whp on pump gas at 24.5 psi. I added race gas and went to 26.5psi without making any changes to timing, got 380whp. If I would have added more timing it would have been in the 400whp range I am sure.
Timing + race gas + more boost = a lot more power.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (chaugner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chaugner* »_

Timing + race gas + more boost = a lot more power.

and a lot more fun.
With my turboXS mbc i have never had a problem with controlling the psi. Never had a spike over what it is set for regaurdless of weather and i dont use the n75.


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

with all this trbo talk...are there any other option for us 225 guys other than del rio and apr? is anyone running a custom setup and if so what are the details? (products, software etc) and how is the reliability? I would like more power...but it seems that i need to decided between a down payment on a house or a turbo kit. cough APR cough


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (sims159915)*

you can do your own. Get a atp manifold with whatever flange for the turbo you plan on running. While your at atp you can get oil/coolent lines and the rest or your hardware except a downpipe. You need to have a dp made and your golden in the hardware. USRT has the injectors for you and Revo will have tunning. Do some research and you will be fine.


----------



## Ugemi (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

Yep. Im saving a alot by taking my car to a local shop that´ll do custom manifold and dp and install the turbo+injectors+custom software for the ecu. In here compared to apr kitt without intallation this will probly take about 40% of the cash


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

wait a sec, looking at the ATP website, they say you don't need any custom stuff ...it supposed to be a direct replacement that can still use the stock DP...so then all you would need would be the software correct?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

if you really trust the eliminator crap. do some reading and you will get mixed reviews. I would list everything but im lazy tonight.


----------



## Mk4GLI Dark is Light (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

The n75 is a diverter valve right? Well if it is I dont have it. Where did you get your turboXS mbc controller and when you guys said timing, does that involves the boost controller?


----------



## scyzox (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (Mk4GLI Dark is Light)*

I have a MK2 1.8 16VT with a GT28RS .60 .86 im thinking to upgrade to GT2871R now i have 410NM and 304HP @ 1.5 bar Howmuch will i get with a turbo upgrade to gt2871r


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (Mk4GLI Dark is Light)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk4GLI Dark is Light* »_The n75 is a diverter valve right?

no. its a wastegate by-pass regulator valve. it's responsible for controlling the the pneumatic actuator which drives the wastegate.


----------



## Mk4GLI Dark is Light (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: (scyzox)*

This is the upgrade for the GT28RS.
http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...e=GRT


_Modified by Mk4GLI Dark is Light at 3:53 PM 5-1-2007_


----------



## Mk4GLI Dark is Light (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: (Mk4GLI Dark is Light)*

Question: What is the diff between GT2876R & GT2871R? Would I have to do any major changes or improvements from GT28RS that I have now?


_Modified by Mk4GLI Dark is Light at 3:52 PM 5-1-2007_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Mk4GLI Dark is Light)*

there is no such thing as a 2876, you maybe thinking the 3071r and 3076r. But a 2871r is rated for 50 more hp than a rs.


----------



## Mk4GLI Dark is Light (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

I didn't think that there was one either Thats why I'm asking I I didn't know they existed until yesterday








http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...e=GRT


_Modified by Mk4GLI Dark is Light at 5:47 PM 5-1-2007_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Mk4GLI Dark is Light)*

Sorry, i know it as the 2540, its a very bad (as in poor) turbo. The turbine is to small for the compressor and is not very efficient. THere is a few people that have tried it, but i think like 18psi is the tops you can do with it. It made power, but you cant increase it any further. So i would pass.


----------



## Maverick1.8t (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

dang, this is why i never come on here anymore.threads like this just put too many ideas into my head.


----------



## Mk4GLI Dark is Light (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: (Maverick1.8t)*

OK so I'll just go with the GT2871R then.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Mk4GLI Dark is Light)*

that would be a better choice, but a 3071r is a great all around turbo to consider also. It can get you to the 400mark easy with a good tune.


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (Mk4GLI Dark is Light)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk4GLI Dark is Light* »_OK so I'll just go with the GT2871R then.

you won't feel much of a difference ...
new 2871r = 1250
sell 28rs = 500 (no one wants those anymore lol)
for 750 you would be much better off getting water meth or other supporting mods. If you want more power go 3071r BUT keep money on the side for the motor build. You got to pay to play, 3071r is just a matter of time before something happens, clutch/motor etc will go eventually.


----------



## scyzox (Mar 6, 2007)

what about the GT2876R ?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (scyzox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scyzox* »_what about the GT2876R ?

i covered that

_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_Sorry, i know it as the 2540, its a very bad (as in poor) turbo. The turbine is to small for the compressor and is not very efficient. THere is a few people that have tried it, but i think like 18psi is the tops you can do with it. It made power, but you cant increase it any further. So i would pass.


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
i covered that


and then some


----------



## scyzox (Mar 6, 2007)

i think im going for the GT2871R now i own the GT28RS installed on my 16vt with 304hp 410nm. what size of injectors will be enought with the new turbo


----------



## Mk4GLI Dark is Light (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: (scyzox)*

The 440cc Green tops, I think


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Mk4GLI Dark is Light)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk4GLI Dark is Light* »_The 440cc Green tops, I think

green tops suck, get genesis from usrt. But you will need what the sw is writen for. 440's, 550's 630's.


----------



## scyzox (Mar 6, 2007)

i have the genesis 410cc at 3.5bar running will thaqt enought with 400hp?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (scyzox)*

you might want to upgrade to 550cc - 630cc, pending on tuner.


----------



## scyzox (Mar 6, 2007)

Arghh.. i dont know to go for the GT2871R or the GT3071R-WG. Does the GT3071R spool very late? on a 16vt 1.8


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (scyzox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scyzox* »_Arghh.. i dont know to go for the GT2871R or the GT3071R-WG. Does the GT3071R spool very late? on a 16vt 1.8

Both you need rods with and the 3071 you will hit peak about 400rpms later with the same turbine housings.


----------



## scyzox (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

400rpms later than the GT28RS or GT2871R ? im running with Audi S2 rods shotpeened


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (scyzox)*

2871r


----------



## scyzox (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

what u recommend me CincyTT my GT28RS is spooling around 3500rpm with spooling with the GT3071R will it be over the 4000 rpm? 
here s a dyno of my car
http://www.tb.speedxs.nl//cont...1.JPG


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (scyzox)*

should be around 4-4.2k


----------



## Mk4GLI Dark is Light (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

If I get the 2871R I will need the Wastegate actuator right for internal


_Modified by Mk4GLI Dark is Light at 4:43 PM 5-10-2007_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Mk4GLI Dark is Light)*

the t25's come with internal gates and the t3's you will need an external gate.


----------



## Mk4GLI Dark is Light (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

Which ones external waste gate would I need or which is good. Will this wastegate work on the 2871?
http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...e=BCS


_Modified by Mk4GLI Dark is Light at 5:16 PM 5-10-2007_


----------



## euroluv69 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (Mk4GLI Dark is Light)*

what about the GT3076R turbo?? would it be comparable to the others? im new to all this turbo talk..haha!


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Mk4GLI Dark is Light)*

You can get it like this in a t25 like shown with a internal or get a t3 housing with an external. I would stick with an internal for all gt28 turbos, its just simplier to install. http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...e=GRT
or in a gt28r style compressor like so (t25) http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...e=GRT


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (euroluv69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euroluv69* »_what about the GT3076R turbo?? would it be comparable to the others? im new to all this turbo talk..haha!

That turbo (aka gt30r) has seen upto 500whp and will hit 20psi closer to 4.5k. It would be the largest streetable turbo for a 1.8t most would use.


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

true that, i hit 1.5bar (about 22psi) at about 4200 rpm

_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
That turbo (aka gt30r) has seen upto 500whp and will hit 20psi closer to 4.5k. It would be the largest streetable turbo for a 1.8t most would use.


----------



## Mk4GLI Dark is Light (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: (formulanerd)*

How is the response on 3071r is there alot of turbo lag I might get this instead Im having second thougths about 2871r and the 3071r


















_Modified by Mk4GLI Dark is Light at 8:27 AM 5-11-2007_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Mk4GLI Dark is Light)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk4GLI Dark is Light* »_How is the response on 307*6*r is there alot of turbo lag I might get this instead Im having second thougths about 2871r and the 3071r

















if you mean 76r or 30r, he just said what he gets.

_Quote, originally posted by *formulanerd* »_true that, i hit 1.5bar (about 22psi) at about 4200 rpm


----------



## Mk4GLI Dark is Light (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

Crapp







Yeah I meant 86R ok. Then what is the response of the 2871R?


----------



## scyzox (Mar 6, 2007)

ive orderd the GT2871R today !!!


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Mk4GLI Dark is Light)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk4GLI Dark is Light* »_Crapp







Yeah I meant 86R ok. Then what is the response of the 2871R? 

for a 2871r it will be 3600-3800rpms


----------



## illuminaTT (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

Off turbo topic listed.......is the T3 super 60 worth mentioning as a turbo to get you at 300-320 whp on pump and not need any internal mods? Any chance there can be even more gains with a bigger Intake Mani?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (gloominati3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gloominati3* »_Off turbo topic listed.......is the T3 super 60 worth mentioning as a turbo to get you at 300-320 whp on pump and not need any internal mods? Any chance there can be even more gains with a bigger Intake Mani? 

t3 60 trim will get you in the 280-300fwhp on pump, all on stock internals. You should gain a few extra ponies with in intake (where and how much would depend on the intake).


----------



## illuminaTT (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

I'd like to go with the USRT Intake Mani but wasn't sure if my "border-line" BT project would really take advantage of it. Nice to know if anyone has ideas.....I'm assuming there is a point where a turbo is out of its range and can not make any more HP.
Just got my Super 60 ported and polished (housing and inlets/outlets) The exhaust mani to match http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and I will have pretty much all other mods. I was going to do the Ko4 but came to grips that 300whp was not gonna happen (safely) Eventually I'll get this **** installed and can get some results up.....this is a great kit for stock internals.....I have seen a couple of dyno posts between 300 - 320whp on pump
sorry to change topic all.....back to your laborious and very costly BT topic please


















_Modified by gloominati3 at 3:16 AM 5-15-2007_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (gloominati3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gloominati3* »_I'd like to go with the USRT Intake Mani...


The one on there website has been out of production for some time now. They should be finishing up a new design soon.


----------



## Mk4GLI Dark is Light (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: (scyzox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scyzox* »_ive orderd the GT2871R today !!!










So did I! I ordered it on friday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wolk's Wagon (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: (Ugemi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ugemi* »_It´s been very helpfull, thx for the great info. If I take the last option, 2871r .86, will it spool before 3500? If not, then its a little too high.. )

That turbo is a dog on our small displacement motors. You should try .64 A/R but that will still full spool closer to 4k rpm than 3.5K.


----------



## Mk4GLI Dark is Light (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: (Wolk's Wagon)*

Whats up guys need advise again I have the 2871R w/ 64 a/r & my intercooler is to small need a little bit bigger and better at least thats what I think if not then what FMIC do you recommend w/ good flow. I like the Greddy type 28 or the Euro jet,


----------



## splitsecond (May 17, 2007)

Don't forget the eBay intercoolers (unless you have plenty of money to spend)... they get surprisingly good reviews.
Also, check out this thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3294292


----------



## Mk4GLI Dark is Light (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: (splitsecond)*

YEah the Deal is nice but I dont like how the pipe bends around and goes back up through the right side of the. I want it to go toover the top of the engine. Thanks for the help although.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Mk4GLI Dark is Light)*









^ thats retarted!!
Eurojet race cores arent to expensive and will handle the job. There are other options you can persue, but if you want something simple i would go with that.


----------



## splitsecond (May 17, 2007)

That's not the same piping that he's selling... just the core. The piping fits properly.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (splitsecond)*

either way, i still pass on that guy. just my worthless $.02


----------



## splitsecond (May 17, 2007)

Yeah, I'll probably just end up getting the BF SMIC unless I get a big surge of confidence and decide to try to fit some universal piping from eBay.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (splitsecond)*

id stick with the bfsmic if i was you.


----------



## splitsecond (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

You don't have faith in my abilities?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (splitsecond)*

give me atleast one reason to.


----------



## splitsecond (May 17, 2007)

Hmm... one reason... well, when I sell my bike (which, by the way, is on eBay if anybody wants a Yamaha R1), I'll have the "abilities" to pay somebody else to do it... how about that?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (splitsecond)*


_Quote, originally posted by *splitsecond* »_Hmm... one reason... well, when I sell my bike (which, by the way, is on eBay if anybody wants a Yamaha R1), I'll have the "abilities" to pay somebody else to do it... how about that?








smartest thing i have heard you say since you joined.


----------



## Mk4GLI Dark is Light (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

How much for the Yamaha R1?


----------



## splitsecond (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mk4GLI Dark is Light)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk4GLI Dark is Light* »_How much for the Yamaha R1?

Here it is:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...d=1,1
Feel free to make an offer.


----------



## Mk4GLI Dark is Light (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: (splitsecond)*

If i were to get a big or bigger FMIC wont It add more turbo lag and wont it bogg?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Mk4GLI Dark is Light)*

depends on its size/cfm, what turbo your running, and the ic piping your using. your more likely to see prssure drop more than lag.


----------



## Mk4GLI Dark is Light (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

I have the 2871R & I want to get it the eurojet with the race core. What happens when the pressure drops?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Mk4GLI Dark is Light)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk4GLI Dark is Light* »_I have the 2871R & I want to get it the eurojet with the race core. What happens when the pressure drops?

if your still talking about a gli, your in the wrong forum. But you will hit say 18 or 19 when you use to run 20psi if there is 1 or 2 psi drop. The race kit is nice and you shouldnt have more than a psi drop.


----------



## Mk4GLI Dark is Light (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

kool


----------



## conman4287 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

so if i went with the 2871r .64 turbo plus everthing eles i would need for 225 TT how much $$ in the end can i expect? would Revo BT software work? do i need a new intercooler as well?


_Modified by conman4287 at 2:38 PM 7-3-2007_


----------



## illuminaTT (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (conman4287)*

Revo or Unitronics will work. Unitronics has been getting some very happy customers w/ their 630cc file. If you don't upgrade your IC then you won't get the best performance out of your car...at all. Remember, your basically creating more heat under that hood when you go BT so it is very important to keep things efficient and balenced.
Turbo -$900-$1200
Exhaust Mani -$400-$500
440 or 630cc Injectors -$190-$350 (don't use green tops)
Inlet Pipe w/ silicone couplers -$150
Keep your 3" Maf Housing -$0
3" Cone Air Filter (K&N) -$50
Walbro 255 lph Fuel Pump -$120
Down Pipe -$400-$500
3" Exhaust -$600-$1200 
FMIC - $700-1000
Gaskets/Nuts/Bolts - $150
*Good Tuning SW* Unitronics or Revo - $900
*Total *= A PAIN IN THE ARSE but about $1000 less than APR or a couple other proven kits.
Then onto your clutch because you'll burn that out in about 2 weeks. $600
Brakes $1200
And then you have the cost of install for all this sheiza.....the $ will go faster than your car


----------



## splitsecond (May 17, 2007)

You can save some money if you get used parts and/or a non-ball bearing turbo:
(used parts)
Used T3 - $300
Used manifold - $200
Injectors - $150
filter - $50 new
Walbro fuel pump - $100 on eBay
Downpipe - $300-500, depending on where you live... I'm thinking about having my local exhaust shop make a bunch of copies of my downpipe and selling them on here for $250-300.
3" exhaust - local exhaust shop estimated $400 (although it's not 100% necessary anyway)
FMIC kit - $400 from eBay or a variety of smaller retailers, or a tried-and-true SMIC for $500
Gaskets/nuts/bolts - $150
Lines - $100
Software - debatable... but if you're on a budget, you can go to InMotion and get something for $400.
Clutch - $400 on eBay
Total, that comes out to about $3500, which is way less than APR... not to mention that you get an intercooler, a clutch, and an exhaust pipe.


----------



## splitsecond (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (conman4287)*


_Quote, originally posted by *conman4287* »_ so if i went with the 2871r .64 turbo plus everthing eles i would need for 225 TT how much $$ in the end can i expect? would Revo BT software work? do i need a new intercooler as well?

_Modified by conman4287 at 2:38 PM 7-3-2007_

You don't _need_ a new intercooler, but you'll want one if you want to turn up your boost to any decent level. Some people have substituted water/methanol injection for a FMIC and they say that it works just as well (it can actually work better if you put some nitromethane in the mix).
REVO software gets good reviews, but Unitronic BT software seems to get the best reviews. I think REVO goes for about $700 and Unitronic goes for $900. Personally [flame suit on], I'm gonna go out on a limb and go for InMotion Tuning USA.


----------



## conman4287 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (splitsecond)*

iwas just thinking revo becuase i allready have there stage 1 programming and i think its less $$ to just upgrade to their BT software, but thanks for the ideas,ive never heard of either of those , ill check them out.


----------



## illuminaTT (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (conman4287)*

I'd def go with a T3/T4 if the budget has limits. Then down the road if you want more power just buy a GT2871r w/ a T3 hotside (flange) and toss it on. As for the IC...meth injection will cost $300 and yes it is great...in conjuction with an upgraded intercooler. Slap on a new fmic for $400 and your done. Install a meth kit for $300 and keep buying the mix every month or so....sure to cost more than a bolt-on. I'm all for H2O/meth though. There are short cuts in costs on lots of things but if your car is a daily driver then the down time these short cuts may cause aren't worth it. As for InMotion Tuning, have they ANY BT customers out there to back it up? Stge 1 chips are one thing, BT mapping can either make or literally break your engine...be careful with that SplitSecond




_Modified by gloominati3 at 2:34 PM 7-4-2007_


----------



## splitsecond (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (gloominati3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gloominati3* »_BT mapping can either make or literally break your engine...be careful with that SplitSecond
_Modified by gloominati3 at 2:34 PM 7-4-2007_

I haven't seen any setups, but I asked them a lot of questions... their programming seems pretty similar to Unitronic's. And it's fully custom, so I can tell them whatever I want to.


_Modified by splitsecond at 7:51 PM 7-4-2007_


----------



## Mk4GLI Dark is Light (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: (splitsecond)*

I have a 28RS for sale $700 used 6000k on it


----------



## 85VR6GTI (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
didnt know they made that, but then again i long quit looking at elimanaters. The 225 manifold should be able to flow enough for a 28rs without problem. THe atp manifold is to replace the crappy fwd ones that dont flow well at all. I just wonder who of you 225 guys are going to be the pioneer on this one







. g/l with that









_Modified by cincyTT at 10:03 AM 2-19-2007_

Would it bolt up? or would i need to alter the flange.
Has anyone had any luck with a Pagparts build?


----------



## splitsecond (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (85VR6GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85VR6GTI* »_
Would it bolt up? or would i need to alter the flange.
Has anyone had any luck with a Pagparts build?

Everybody's had a lot of good luck with Pagparts. Talk to Arnold (passatg60 on this forum)... his parts are supposed to be the best for the money.
That said, he is a little bit more expensive than Kinetic, etc.


----------



## 85VR6GTI (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (splitsecond)*

Cool Thanks. This has helped me to decide wether or not to do my BT setup after my wedding.
Not sure if the wife would appreciate me trading all the wedding gifts i dont like in for cash to get it though. but we have our ups and downs right?


----------



## guilhade (Oct 20, 2004)

Hello everyone
I'm writing from Portugal and I wanted to ask for your help in one thing...I have a GT2871R A/R 0.6 to install on my 180 Hp FWD TT...someone mentioned another way of controlling boost either than with N75...can you explain that to me?
Thanks and congratulations for this great forum!


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (guilhade)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guilhade* »_Hello everyone
someone mentioned another way of controlling boost either than with N75...can you explain that to me?


Look up boost controllers/mbc/ebc. They can be run to control boost and adjust it unlike the n75


----------



## guilhade (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

I see...but won't that be harmful or at least less efficient in the middle regimes? N75 is able to continuously change the wastegate pressure...with this I loose that continuous control to get a sort of min/max control right?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (guilhade)*

they both due the same jobs, just that a mbc/ebc is adjustable and start boost faster and hold boost longer.


----------



## Gu4rDi4N (Mar 11, 2005)

And add in a comaration,a GT3071R Kit?


----------



## SoN oF PaRdEshJa (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (Gu4rDi4N)*

Whats up guys I just need some advise. I have a GLI with a GT2871R should I keep the stock MAF or buy a VR6 MAF. Thats what some one told me? Thanks for your time.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (SoN oF PaRdEshJa)*

if you're having software written for the bigger maf, then yes a bigger one will be a better fit to the turbo demands than the little stockie


----------



## Tam-Tam (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

Hi,
Last week i dynoed the car with my new setup with the GT2871R this came out. Used to had 304Hp with the GT28RS


----------

